# Medium Duty Trucks



## GPhillips

I have been looking at buy a new to me truck, and have been looking at 2500 and 3500 Dodge trucks. While looking at them I got to thinking about possibly buying a Medium Duty International to pull a gooseneck trailer hauling hay, a gooseneck cattle trailer and possibly a small equipment trailer. Then later on getting a 1/2 ton 4x4 to be a daily driver back and forth to work. Are any of you using a 4400 or similar International for similar purposes? Have really been looking at trucks with the DT570 engine and a 10 speed transmission.

Thanks

Greg


----------



## bluefarmer

Wise decision, I wish I had done it alot sooner.


----------



## hog987

My wife and I were looking at that to pull the hay trailer and the stock trailer. There are lots for sale close by. Cheap pulling power in my mind. We went with a ford 3500 instead. Yes the bigger truck would be better at pulling trailer and last longer but could only be used to do so. The 3500 has the long box with extended cab. So I can haul things in the box. Take a group of people somewhere. We just figured with the ford for the money we would get more use out of it. Also the bigger trucks didn't have 4x4. They did come with chains. But its a lot easier to just flip a switch than to put on and off a set of chains.


----------



## deadmoose

Regardless of what you choose for pulling what are you hauling to and from work? I bought a Saturn 3+ years ago for a daily driver vs my Ram 1/2 ton. Fuel, repairs, registration, tires and everything else are soooo much cheaper. Even if you get an International and a half ton you could be money ahead buying a beater. But I know that is not for everyone. Works great for me. I cringe every time I fill up my truck. Not so bad on the car.


----------



## Tim/South

I have a Mack 250 straight truck to pull trailers with. I feel a lot more safe in the big truck.


----------



## ANewman

A truck like that is ideal for pulling a gooseneck. Don't limit yourself to just an International 4400, 4700, or 4900. A lot of those trucks are long framed which can be found relatively cheap, but require quite a but of work to get them cut down for a flatbed or gooseneck puller. Be open to even a 8100 series or other single axle road tractor.


----------



## JD3430

GPhillips said:


> I have been looking at buy a new to me truck, and have been looking at 2500 and 3500 Dodge trucks. While looking at them I got to thinking about possibly buying a Medium Duty International to pull a gooseneck trailer hauling hay, a gooseneck cattle trailer and possibly a small equipment trailer. Then later on getting a 1/2 ton 4x4 to be a daily driver back and forth to work. Are any of you using a 4400 or similar International for similar purposes? Have really been looking at trucks with the DT570 engine and a 10 speed transmission.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Greg


What is the typical weight and maximum weight you'll be towing?


----------



## swmnhay

I've thought of the single ax semi instead of pickups but the one I test drove about bounced you out of the cab/spring ride.I'd definitely look at something with air ride if I went to a SA tractor.

Here a 4WD is almost a must,another reason I didn't go to a SA tractor.


----------



## JD3430

swmnhay said:


> I've thought of the single ax semi instead of pickups but the one I test drove about bounced you out of the cab/spring ride.I'd definitely look at something with air ride if I went to a SA tractor.
> 
> Here a 4WD is almost a must,another reason I didn't go to a SA tractor.


Same predicament here. 
I had a heavy duty single axle 4x4 and even with air ride seats, the ride was unbearable. Even with 4WD and excellent tires, they get stuck pretty easy. 
I priced out a new IH7300 4x4 DT466 & Allison trans with a medium level of optional equipment...$110,000!!
That's just a road tractor with no body on the back. Lol.
I compromised and went with a 550 4x4 with optional heavy duty towing package and crew cab. 
It's a Swiss Army knife, gets the job done and I can still carry the kids around and park it in my garage at home (barely)


----------



## bluefarmer

Single axle beverage tractors.


----------



## ontario hay man

The chevy 7500 was a good truck. You could also get a dodge 5500. I saw one in a magazine they called it a long hauler. It looked sweet.


----------



## simangus

I went the same way. I have a gmc 1 ton dually but decided to to go with a larger truck. Found a 7500 Top kick and cut frame added a gooseneck hitch. It handles my trailers better has bigger brakes and it literally would take years wear out.


----------



## bluefarmer

For instance, I had to replace water pump on my 95 international cost les than 150.00$ and about an hour to change, no way you could do that with a newer ton truck


----------



## MT hayer

You would be happy with any of those trucks. The biggest thing is you will be able to stop whatever you are hooked too. They can bounce some yes. Let some air out of the tires and add a little weight to the bed when you build it. Don't buy closed shoulder tires! You will always get stuck.


----------



## swmnhay

MT hayer said:


> The biggest thing is you will be able to stop whatever you are hooked too.


Trailer brakes are as important as the vehicles brakes if not more for stopping.I got a new gooseneck trailer with 12K axles and heavier brakes my other one has 10K axles.There is a big difference in the brakeing of these 2 trailers.


----------



## JD3430

bluefarmer said:


> For instance, I had to replace water pump on my 95 international cost les than 150.00$ and about an hour to change, no way you could do that with a newer ton truck


That's so true. Buy an early 90's road tractor and they are easy to work on. I rebuilt my pump, installed new air brake drier, new radiator...
Parts easy and usually cheap, too. We had a local guy selling reman DT466's for like $3,800 a few years back.


----------



## simangus

You're correct , easier to work on, no Obama emissions c...p .They do run a little harsh though. I'm gonna pull the heavier springs out and I removed the sway bar. My truck had a 33,000 pound GVW but when I registered it I was allowed to drop it one class to 25,500. This kept it out of a commercial classification and I was able to get it registered as a "not for hire" farm only vehicle.


----------

